# Senior Citizen's tale...



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Did you know that some old folk are worth a fortune?They have silver in their hair, gold in their teeth, stones in their kidneys, lead in their feet and gas in their stomachs!

They have become older since they saw you last and a few changes have come into their lives. Frankly, They have become frivolous old dears!!!!!Take one old lady's story for example...

I am seeing six gentlemen every day.As soon as I wake up Will Power helps me out of bed.Then I go to see Jimmy Riddle after that its time for breakfast with Mr Kellogg, followed closely by the refreshing company of Mr Tetley or my other friend who I only know as PG.
Then along comes someone I didn't like at all - Arthur Itis.He knows he's not welcome but he insists on being here, and what's more he stays for the rest of the day.Even then hes not happy with staying in one place as a time, so he takes me from joint to joint.

After such a hectic day I am glad to get to bed, with Johnny Walker of all people, but I don't mind as long as I don't wake up with Al Zheimer again!

The vicar came to call the other day and said that at my age I should be thinking of the hereafter....So I told him I did all the time.For no matter where I am, in the bedroom, the kitchen, the sitting room or the garden I ask myself "now what am I here after".

Like me I hope that Will Power is your constant companion, but do make sure that his friend Emma Royd does not creep up on you from behind and watch out for that crafty one-Gerry Atric!


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Look on the bright side. At least Miss Carriage won't be calling in.


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

MandyandDave said:


> but I don't mind as long as I don't wake up with Al Zheimer again!


Do you know ... I can't remember if I did :roll:


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Family kept making fun because I was always forgetting things

Now they make allowances for me instead of fun
I forget more things on purpose 

Just to keep them on their toes


----------

